# What's a good furry comic/manga?



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 23, 2009)

So I heard someone here wants to make a good furry comic for a furry convention I hear. So let's see where I can start off with? Here's what a good furry comic should be.

1. Originality

2. Content can be up to teen content only. People are getting sick and tired of yiffy comics that talks about the same things which is yiffing.

3. Great artistic skills which must be better than my style. (No duh!)

4. A solid story to show the genre and content of the story.

Okay, that sounded like a no brainer. But in my opinion, here's what makes furry comics at furry conventions better. Why not draw up some furry manga comics? I'm a fan of furry manga. Oh and let's not forget that some furry comics may need comedy as well! A little humor would do!

(For those who don't know what manga and/or anime is, anime are Japanese cartoons and the style is realistic but cute. And manga is the comic version of anime. Just Google manga, anime, or just furry anime to get the picture. Most of you should know what this is if not just Google.)

So, to make people want to buy your furry comics more especially in furry conventions, cut back the yiff and focus on something else. And remember, teen content is fine! Violence, sure but in my views, furry stories and comics can use comedy or at least most of them. I'll leave the rest of "What makes a good furry comics?" thing to you furs to discuss.


----------



## Ichabod (Jun 29, 2009)

There's a pretty neat Korean web-comic that I found as a graphic novel in a clearance box at my favorite comic book store. It was called _The Great Catsby_.
It's got a good story, and great characters. Catsby's best friend Houndu is my avatar for my steam id right now ^_^ I'd get the other volumes, but I've no idea where to get them, and they're rather expensive, eighteen dollars (us). But I got hooked after the first one at least, and now I'm just rambling. Hope I helped ^_^


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG! You are so right! Yiff is getting so old! I mean I have a boyfriend so I can yiff when I want, but you know that's not what being a furry is about! I so agree with you! People need to make real-life situation comics, comedy, tragedy, and cute comics.  Not just yiff! I support you all the way man!


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 29, 2009)

Suicide for Hire or Faux Pas.


Nuff said.


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Yiff is always good :V


----------



## Ichabod (Jun 29, 2009)

Sam and Max, ^_^


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 29, 2009)

Ichabod said:


> There's a pretty neat Korean web-comic that I found as a graphic novel in a clearance box at my favorite comic book store. It was called _The Great Catsby_.
> It's got a good story, and great characters. Catsby's best friend Houndu is my avatar for my steam id right now ^_^ I'd get the other volumes, but I've no idea where to get them, and they're rather expensive, eighteen dollars (us). But I got hooked after the first one at least, and now I'm just rambling. Hope I helped ^_^




CULTURAL NOTE: The Korean version of the Japanese manga is called manwa.


----------



## Ichabod (Jun 29, 2009)

Good think I totally knew that


----------



## Stahi (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.hyperdeathbabies.com/

It's full of merfle fun.


----------

